# Langley & Michaels S F Bottle



## LC (Feb 1, 2009)

Can anyone tell me if the S F stands for San Francisco , or possibly Special Formula ? Any other info as for age or other would be appreciated as well .


----------



## GuntherHess (Feb 1, 2009)

Is that the one that was just on fleabay?


----------



## LC (Feb 1, 2009)

No it wasn't matt , I have had this bottle for a good many years . It was in the cabinet that was covered up in the back of my garage forever till I had my auction this past October . It was the only one of them I had seen till your mention of the one on eBay .

 I went on eBay and had a look at the one you made mention of on there . I see there was also  a question as to what the S. F . stood for on that one as well . If you find out anything about the S. F. let me know , I would appreciate it greatly .


----------



## LC (Feb 1, 2009)

I TRIED DOING A SEARCH ON GOOGLE , BUT DIDN'T COME UP WITH MUCH . I FOUND THE FOLLOWING ON ONE LINK THAT TURNS ME TOWARD THE S. F. REFERRING TO SAN FRANCISCO.

LANGLEY & MICHAELS/ESS/JAMAICA/GINGER/S.F. Fike 1987:129
LANGLEY & MICHAELS/SAN FRANCISCO [Base:] 5 F Fike 1987:170


----------



## GuntherHess (Feb 2, 2009)

My understanding is your bottle is a San Francisco extract.


----------



## Wilkie (Feb 2, 2009)

Louis,
 Yes, this is defineatly a San Francisco bottle.  I have an identical one with the same shape and leafy motif but mine is a Crane and Brigham.  Both of these companies, Crane & Brigham and Langley & Michaels produced a variety of products including cosmetics, extracts and medicines.  Your bottle is a cosmetic bottle, same as my Crane & Brigham.  Contained toilet water or something like that.  A while back on this forum we were discussing Jamaica Gingers and my bottle came up and another forum member had one like yours that he posted.  
 I am interested in trading or purchasing yours if you will let it go.  It is a match for mine, plus I have a florida water bottle embossed Langley & Michaels.  Let me know if your interested.


----------



## LC (Feb 2, 2009)

Thanks Matt , I respect your opinion concerning matters of information on bottles .

 Thanks to you too Wilke for your information . I am not much interested in selling it at this time . It is the only bottle I have with a neck tooled like that , and I really like it as well as the leafy embossing on the outer indented panels .


----------

